# Nooks buying at 322



## KingLuigi13 (Apr 12, 2020)

Looking for 250k entry fee or gold nug/NMT.


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 12, 2020)

Interested and PMed!


----------



## ZombieKayy (Apr 12, 2020)

Pm'd you!


----------



## Oreoo (Apr 12, 2020)

dmed!


----------



## egyptianmarkos96 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey! I'm interested!


----------



## Baroque (Apr 12, 2020)

Is that entry for each trip or... a global entry fee?


----------



## Polilla (Apr 12, 2020)

Is it a Nmt to enter?


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 12, 2020)

Interested, will bring NMT!


----------



## JanaLafoy (Apr 12, 2020)

Interested! Can bring a gold nug if you're allowing multiple trips!


----------



## jakeypride (Apr 12, 2020)

Baroque said:


> Is that entry for each trip or... a global entry fee?


Agreed - this is crazy high. That’s more than half of what I’d even make.


----------



## KingLuigi13 (Apr 12, 2020)

DUE TO HIGH DEMAND I WILL BE SPACING OUT INVITES! if the entry fee is too high for you, please move on


----------



## Baroque (Apr 12, 2020)

jakeypride said:


> Agreed - this is crazy high. That’s more than half of what I’d even make.


 
Well I wasn't implying that it was particularly high, just that I'd do multiple trips and would prefer to prepare in advance ^^'


----------



## Cheybunny (Apr 12, 2020)

I will pay a gold nug!!


----------



## Oreoo (Apr 12, 2020)

jakeypride said:


> Agreed - this is crazy high. That’s more than half of what I’d even make.


I think its completely fair since its a sunday and the demand is really high. Plus if you have a full inventory of 400k worth of turnips, you'd be getting pretty much 1.25 million bells per visit


----------



## KingLuigi13 (Apr 12, 2020)

It can be hard to keep track of everyone using only my phone. A lot of interest, don't be afraid to DM multiple times


----------



## OTMatt (Apr 12, 2020)

PMed


----------



## Divinityy (Apr 12, 2020)

hi! id love to come and bring a gold nugget ^_^ i PMed you


----------



## KingLuigi13 (Apr 12, 2020)

AGAIN, if I have missed you please send another DM. Coming in groups and kicking everyone together so do not leave on your own


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi can I come for a NMT?


----------



## drakeotomy (Apr 12, 2020)

PMed!


----------



## ancientmagnolia (Apr 12, 2020)

hi! i have a gold nugget i could give, is that enough for multiple trips or should it be one for each trip? thank you!


----------

